# MA Hoisting license questions?



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Going to be doing my 1C probably next month or whenever my application gets processed. Does anyone know where I can find practice questions and such. All I have so far is the hand signals and basic rules I found online thru the Dept. of Public Safety website. I know from taking the 2A test that there will be a variety of other questions I'll need to answer. I didn't pass the 2A test, by 5 points!
Some of the stuff I had no clue and wouldn't have known the stuff anyways. I really do not want to do poorly on the 1C test. 

If anyone can enlighten me on the types of questions there will be or where I can find study guides. I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i had alot of study guides when i took mine ill see if i can dig them up


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1495182 said:


> i had alot of study guides when i took mine ill see if i can dig them up


That would be great. I'm lost with this stuff. I don't want to end up with questions I have no idea on like when I did the 2A. Some stuff is common sense, while it seems there is only one correct answer. Although when I looked up some of the questions I remembered there was multiple acceptable things such as one about angles on sling rigging. I thought to myself where would I even have learned this? Let me know if ya come up with anything. Thanks again!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

ill look tommorow yea they throw alot of weird ?s on nthe test


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1495551 said:


> ill look tommorow yea they throw alot of weird ?s on nthe test


Alright sounds good, just let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gonna bring this back up. Got my notice to take my 1C test in a couple of weeks. Haven't been able to find much to study online. Just the basic stuff with procedures and stuff that the state wants you to follow. But nothing about operating these machines at all besides regular small forklifts. I'm going to be operating a Lull or other similar telehandler equipment. 
Any help is appreciated. Bugging out that I'm not gonna know something and fail. I already failed a 2A test by 5 points, which I wasn't expecting to take, but my application got screwed up.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You should have looked for a place that does prep classes for what you want to test in. 1c is a good license. Isn't that any excavator basically as well as hydraulic extending boomed machines with hoist capability? Ie- boom truck


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

oldmankent;1504007 said:


> You should have looked for a place that does prep classes for what you want to test in. 1c is a good license. Isn't that any excavator basically as well as hydraulic extending boomed machines with hoist capability? Ie- boom truck


Very true, but the classes are expensive. Around $450-500 for an 8 hour class and they also get you set up with application to take test. Worth it if you have the $, but I obviously don't. 
I've been getting some real world practice in the machine lately. So we'll see if that helps in addition to what I have found for resources.


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nobody has anything else for me or can remember questions on the test? Guess I'll just study Lull user manuals and the little stuff I have found to see if anything key. 

Boy do I dislike this. Wonder how many questions will be on it that have multiple correct answers but they only will take one. Happened on my last test I took for something.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

when i went for my 2a i had nothing to study i called and asked public safety that was giving it they said nothing to study it was all just safety and common sense stuff and having time working for someone who had there license.


----------



## mws_1984 (Jun 25, 2012)

cat320;1507526 said:


> when i went for my 2a i had nothing to study i called and asked public safety that was giving it they said nothing to study it was all just safety and common sense stuff and having time working for someone who had there license.


Yeah I figure most is common sense, but when I had to do 2A, by mistake, I had wanted to do 1C and 2A, but they picked one for me since you can't take 2 at a time unless you pay for 2. Which was what someone else told me didn't matter. I failed 2A by 5 points I think. 
So a bit nervous about this 1C. I have more experience with that though so hopefully I'll pass just fine. I am a bit paranoid I guess. It's alot of $ to take a test and not pass.


----------



## deeges909 (Dec 13, 2006)

For anyone still looking I have a 100 ? Test w answers but I believe there are 5 dif tests w slightly dif answered but a good way to practice.
[email protected]


----------

